# Another book raffle, Chris Hoy autobiography



## roadrash (10 Jul 2018)

Chris Hoy ...The autobiography
list your interest below and my granddaughter will pull a name from the hat on Saturday

no charge for postage ,

please only list your name if you are willing to pass it on in exactly the same way once you have read it


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jul 2018)

My interrest is hereby listed!


----------



## Freelanderuk (13 Jul 2018)

Please add my name


----------



## Kernow_T (13 Jul 2018)

Nice. Please add my name


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jul 2018)

Yes please.


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2018)

and the winner is …..



 @HertzvanRental 
pm your address and I will post on Monday

nore book raffles in the next week or two


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2018)

posted this morning


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Jul 2018)

Many thanks to @roadrash for sending this. Duly finished and ready to pass on. 

Register interest and the "Great Draw" will take place this coming Saturday.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2018)

Please!


----------



## Freelanderuk (26 Jul 2018)

Yes please


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Jul 2018)

As expected, I have been inundated with requests to be included in this draw.

Two!!

First out of the hat is @DCBassman . If you would like to PM details, it will be posted early next week .

The other request was from @Freelanderuk . Perhaps the book could be passed on to him when finished?


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jul 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> As expected, I have been inundated with requests to be included in this draw.
> 
> Two!!
> 
> ...


Wahey, many thanks! Pm on way when I can find the link! Will probably be tomorrow as setting up for a gig right now.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Aug 2018)

Still waiting for forwarding address for @DCBassman . If no longer interested, let me know and I shall pass to @Freelanderuk .


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Aug 2018)

@Freelanderuk . If you would PM with an address, I shall forward the book to you.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Aug 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Still waiting for forwarding address for @DCBassman . If no longer interested, let me know and I shall pass to @Freelanderuk .


Apologies, let @Freelanderuk Have it first.


----------



## Freelanderuk (10 Aug 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Freelanderuk (18 Aug 2018)

Book arrived today thanks ,will start the raffle again when I have read it 

Cheers


----------

